# do we have enough cap to make a run at shaq



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i know its a long shot but can you imagine, duncan,shaq,parker,manu... wow
there is a small chance that the heat might not resign him cause of how much he wants do we have enough cap to even try anything


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That would just be unfair. That team would go like 81-1. But no, there is no chance of getting Shaq in SA.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Shaq still hates David Robinson, so I can't see him ever wanting to play for the Spurs. Although, if Shaq has managed to get along with Zo, I guess there is a chance he could learn to get along with someone that isn't an active member of the team.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

lol is that a joke?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its his hometown isnt it. and if shaq doesnt sign with the heat then i see where we could make arun at him... mybe im dreamin


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Cloud786 said:


> lol is that a joke?


No, it is not. Shaq hates David Robinson. He has mentioned it more than once. It all goes back to when Shaq was in High School. Shaq claims that he got a chance to go visit the Spurs locker room and David Robinson completely blew him off and wasn't at all nice to him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, it is not. Shaq hates David Robinson. He has mentioned it more than once. It all goes back to when Shaq was in High School. Shaq claims that he got a chance to go visit the Spurs locker room and David Robinson completely blew him off and wasn't at all nice to him.


i think he might be talking about the thread lol


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> No, it is not. Shaq hates David Robinson. He has mentioned it more than once. It all goes back to when Shaq was in High School. Shaq claims that he got a chance to go visit the Spurs locker room and David Robinson completely blew him off and wasn't at all nice to him.


We all know Shaq's just mad about Robinson's 72 point game on the last game of the season to win the scoring title over him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> We all know Shaq's just mad about Robinson's 72 point game on the last game of the season to win the scoring title over him.


Well, no matter what the reason, Shaq did call him "Punk-*** David Robinson" in his book Shaq Talks Back.



Orlando Sentinel said:


> It is well-documented -- O'Neal even documented it again in his book, Shaq Talks Back -- that O'Neal has little respect for Robinson. He called Robinson "Punk-*** David Robinson" in his book, and mocked his "Goody Two-shoes image." Asked this week what was the one thing O'Neal does that intimidates him, Robinson cracked, "His writing."


The comment about Robinson blowing off Shaq's autograph request when Shaq was in HS was also in the book. However, the strange factual detail is that Robinson's first season 89-90 was when Shaq was a freshman at LSU.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> i know its a long shot but can you imagine, duncan,shaq,parker,manu... wow
> there is a small chance that the heat might not resign him cause of how much he wants do we have enough cap to even try anything


......


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Shaq will only be wearing a Spurs uniform in video games. It's never going to happen, and I'm glad. 


Plus, no team is going to have cap space for him, that's why he's going to re-sign with Miami. Shaq is going to ask for the whole salary cap probably, so only Miami, who has his bird rights will be able to sign him, unless a sign-and-trade takes place.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you are going to be hard pressed to find a spurs fan who wants Shaq in SA  (besides yourself)


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

HaHaHa - Your funny.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well this thread was kinda made to start talking about free agents that we can sign this upcoming season. so what about raja bell.... we have a habit of getting good shoters and they come here and cant shoot... cough brent barry and hedo


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> That would just be unfair. That team would go like 81-1. But no, there is no chance of getting Shaq in SA.


true, plus he wants to stay in miami.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Haha, No way in hell. We are already over the cap as is, and there is no way we could get under enough to offer a max contract, unless we like traded TD or Parker+Barry(or someone else) to a team under the cap for basically just picks. That is not happening, so there is really no way to get Shaq.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

like i said i made this thread to star discussing freeagents and off season plans i just used shaq as a starter


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's just a tad too early to be talking about FA's from other teams and what not. We've talked about our own free agents all year long, but that's different.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> like i said i made this thread to star discussing freeagents and off season plans i just used shaq as a starter


Just to let you know, we have an Off-season/FA plans thread. Its stickied, so you can post all scenarios, ideas, hopes, etc. there.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> Just to let you know, we have an Off-season/FA plans thread. Its stickied, so you can post all scenarios, ideas, hopes, etc. there.


o im sry i didnt see it thanks


----------

